#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Advanced 2015 Summary of First Round of seat allotment.

## amos.0119

The attachment below contains Summary of First Round of seat allotment.





  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth round seat allotment JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Fifth round seat allotment JEE-Advanced 2016 First Round Seat Allotment jee-advanced 2015 summary of first round of seat allotment Jee-Advanced 2015: Institute wise Seat Vacancy After 1st Round

----------

